# Robert B. Strimple Systematic Theology Lectures



## mjmacvey (Jun 2, 2011)

For those who are interested in the work of Dr. Robert B. Strimple, Founding President and Professor Emeritus of Westminster Seminary California, his ST lectures are now available for free on our site. We will likely add these to iTunes eventually, but for now they are only available at Westminster Seminary California (registration is required):

Now available from Westminster Seminary California: Free MP3 Downloads of Robert B. Strimple's lectures in Systematic Theology, including his complete Doctrine of Man, Doctrine of Christ, and Doctrine of Salvation courses - Strimple Systematic Theology Lectures - Free MP3 Downloads


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sweetness! Thanks.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 2, 2011)

Downloaded them yesterday. Thank you indeed.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 9, 2011)

What a blessing. Thanks.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll ask the obvious question: will his lectures be transcribed and published in book form?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 9, 2011)

Just downloaded them all. Look forward to working through them.


----------



## mjmacvey (Jun 10, 2011)

bookslover said:


> I'll ask the obvious question: will his lectures be transcribed and published in book form?


 
I don't think there are any plans to do this.


----------

